# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Bivalves >  Lyropecten nodosus

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: BIVALVIA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: PECTINIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Lyropecten nodosus (Linnaeus, 1758)
Tamanho médio: 25cm
Ocorrência: S.Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, Bahia 
Alimentação: filtradora

----------

